# Burrows RatRacer SL



## SteveD (22 Sep 2009)

FOR SALE: Burrows RatRacer SL 011

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/recumbent/product/ratracer-sl-12572

The time has come to upgrade and it says something about the SL that I am having to spend over £4K (Bacchetta Carbon Aero) on a worthwhile replacement for this wonderful machine. It is very stable, steers beautifully and rides better than many fully suspended recumbents (I've tried quite a few!). A 30mph one-handed slight downhill cruise is easily achievable. 

It's covered just over 1200 enjoyable miles and is available with a couple of seat options: the original Burrows 'scooped' seat (which is fine if you have a 'scooped' back), or an extremely comfortable Optima style fibreglass seat and cushion (with reshaped carbon seat stay so it fits the bike correctly). 

The condition is exactly as it left Mike's workshop 18 months ago. It says something about it's ease of riding in that it's never been dropped. The gears work smoothly and brakes have hardly had a workout on the flatlands of Norfolk

It has a new front tyre and original mirror. The seat moves to allows riders of different heights (approx 5'6'' - 6'2 range).

I will be listing it on ebay shortly, but if anybody is interested in viewing or testing it now, please contact me. Pictures available (email me: steve@graphics-one.co.uk). I will attempt to add some to this post.

It cost £1250 when new (no longer available) plus the Optima seat, cushion and stay. I am asking £950 for this future classic.  

I will deliver FOC within 50 miles of Norwich. Shipping costs can be obtained to send the machine anywhere in the world.

Thanks for looking, Steve


----------



## Fiona N (22 Sep 2009)

Oh how very tempting 
Swopsies for a Speedmachine?


----------



## SteveD (22 Sep 2009)

if i hadn't already ordered the carbon aero, i might have taken you up on this offer... but hey, as i tell my wife all the time..."you can never be too rich, too thin or have too many bikes"!


----------



## SteveD (24 Sep 2009)

Bike is now sold.


----------



## thewrinklyninja (24 Sep 2009)

I own a Bacchetta Giro 20 and am always lusting after the Carbon Aero. I want pics when it arrives!


----------



## SteveD (25 Sep 2009)

...just been told the carbon aero frame has arrived at bike-to-be, only took a week to come from the states.... 

incidentally, can anybody suggest the best cost-effective bottom bracket, triple chainset and tyres, (I am on a budget now that I've blown too much on the frame!)


----------

